# Al Bino Belt For The SBL13



## Bamban (Dec 19, 2018)

I got tired listening the clicking noise from the linked leather belt, I ordered a belt from Al Bino to replace that old stretched out leather that could very well be the original.

To ensure that the belt ends stay aligned while the glue is curing, I fab clamp system from some previously used aluminum pieces. The recess is just about halfway down the thickness of the belt and the width is just about perfect that the belt does not wiggle side to side.

Here are some pictures


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 19, 2018)

Great job, it looks just like what the big boys use for splicing conveyor belt.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 20, 2018)

You still won't get rid of the clicking. It will just be a different sounding click.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 20, 2018)

4ssss said:


> You still won't get rid of the clicking. It will just be a different sounding click.



What would cause the clicking with the spliced ends? Would it be pronounced as the clipped leather? 

I would soon find out, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 20, 2018)

It won't be a clicking, just a little slappy when it hits the joint


----------



## Bamban (Dec 20, 2018)

Just removed the clamp and tested the belt at the highest speed setting, around 960 rpm.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 20, 2018)

Just a sanity check before I close the shop for tonight I chucked up my aluminum test bar, made a 0.005 DOC pass, the the 62 year old gal can still hang.


----------



## kvt (Dec 21, 2018)

Looks nice,   with all the work on this it should las another 60 plus years with no problems.


----------



## chrispyny (Dec 25, 2018)

Awesome tool Bamban, i’m wondering, i should be done with my south bend 13’ full restoration in a couple weeks. Would you be willing to allow me to ‘rent’ that tool when it comes time for me to imstall my belt? I’d obviously pay shipping each way. I just want my belt to be aligned as perfectly as possible. And i don’t have my bridgeport powered yp yet, so i can’t make my own tool. 
I understand if you aren’t interested. Please advise. Thanks either way.
Chris


----------



## Bamban (Dec 25, 2018)

chrispyny said:


> Awesome tool Bamban, i’m wondering, i should be done with my south bend 13’ full restoration in a couple weeks. Would you be willing to allow me to ‘rent’ that tool when it comes time for me to imstall my belt? I’d obviously pay shipping each way. I just want my belt to be aligned as perfectly as possible. And i don’t have my bridgeport powered yp yet, so i can’t make my own tool.
> I understand if you aren’t interested. Please advise. Thanks either way.
> Chris



No rent fee needed, you are welcome to use it. Send me your mailing address, I will send it in a small flat rate box. bambanbarrelbarn@gmail.com

The jig is available to anyone who wishes to use it.,


----------

